# Portable tombé, écran cassé



## grinouna (29 Mars 2006)

Hello everybody !

Mon copain a fait tombé son ibook G4 :rose:. 
Il fonctionne toujours... par contre on ne voit pratiquement plus rien à l'écran. Visiblement un problème d'éclairage. Onp ense qu'il s'agirait de la led d'éclairage qui aurait cramé. Mais on fait on en sait rien.

Alors deux petites questions :
- Quelqu'un a une hypothèse ? 
- Si ça vous est déjà arrivé, à combien s'est chiffré la réparation ?

Sinon de manière générale, existe-t-il une discussion avec des exemples de réparation au service sav et de leurs couts ? Parce que ça pourrait m'intéresser ...:love:


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

grinouna a dit:
			
		

> Hello everybody !
> 
> Mon copain a fait tombé son ibook G4 :rose:.
> Il fonctionne toujours... par contre on ne voit pratiquement plus rien à l'écran. Visiblement un problème d'éclairage. Onp ense qu'il s'agirait de la led d'éclairage qui aurait cramé. Mais on fait on en sait rien.
> ...



Salut 


le plus simple pour toi est certainement de t'adresser directement à un Réparateur Agréé Apple.
J'avais demandé des tarifs pour un changement de clavier sur un iBook à 3 centres et ils variaient du simple au double. 
Mais un écran c'est cher ...


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2006)

bonjour,
tu peux aussi te renseigner ici : 
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/
bonne chance !


----------



## grinouna (29 Mars 2006)

Oki.

En fait on s'est adressé à un premier revendeur qui nous a diagnostiquer de remplacer carte mère, carte vidéo et matrice de l'écran... bref, pour un prix plus cher qu'un neuf. Mais bon avec mon copain on sait qu'il y a eu un peu de pipotage  .

En fait on estime que pour une réparation y en a pas pour moins de 400. Donc c'était juste pour savoir.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

Fais jouer l'assurance responsabilité civile de ton copain


----------



## grinouna (29 Mars 2006)

ah ah ! un connaisseur ? 
le problème est vite réglé : il en a pas. En plus je crois que l'assurance responsabilité civile ça ne couvre que les dégats à un tiers, et là c'est son portable.


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

grinouna a dit:
			
		

> ah ah ! un connaisseur ?
> le problème est vite réglé : il en a pas. En plus je crois que l'assurance responsabilité civile ça ne couvre que les dégats à un tiers, et là c'est son portable.



oui mais c'est TOI qui a fait tomber SON ordinateur  
Tu dois bien avoir une RC


----------



## Lamar (29 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'est TOI qui a fait tomber SON ordinateur
> Tu dois bien avoir une RC



Et en plus Chandler est témoin 
Ceci dit sans rire, ça s'est sans doute passé comme ça, tu es tellement maladroit  Grinouna :hein: Cela permettra à ton copain, si tu as une bonne assurance, de récupérer une bonne partie du coût de l'ordi.


----------



## grinouna (30 Mars 2006)

ah non pas d'assurance civile non plus. Par contre peut-être qu'un de nos amis ... :rateau: 
Cela dit merci pour l'astuce, on va souscrire une assurance civile je pense mais pour cette fois-ci c'est trop tard. on va aller voir un réparateur samedi j'en saurai déjà plus.

Au passage :


			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> tu es tellement maladroit*e* Grinouna ...


 
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Mars 2006)

On a toujours une assurance civile, c'est obligatoire à l'école au boulot etc...
Généralement elle est incluse dans l'assurance habitation


----------



## Lamar (30 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

désolé Grinouna pour t'avoir attribué un sexe qui n'est pas le tien (Chandler, pas de commentaires  ).
L'assurance civile, normalement, comme l'a dit etudiant69 tu en as forcément une, c'est obligatoire en France. renseigne-toi auprès de l'assureur de ton habitation, c'est vrai que c'est souvent lié.


----------



## geoffrey (30 Mars 2006)

Et s'il faut signer quoi que se soit, ces beaux garcons se feront un plaisir de venir te voir pour témoigner en ta faveur


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> désolé Grinouna pour t'avoir attribué un sexe qui n'est pas le tien (Chandler, pas de commentaires  ).



RAS sinon que des choses hors charte  
Sinon ça me semble  de ne pas avoir de RC de nos jours  :mouais:


----------



## Lamar (31 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ça me semble  de ne pas avoir de RC de nos jours  :mouais:



Je pense en fait que Grinouna a une assurance responsabilité civile, sans le savoir, comme beaucoup de gens. Et puis Mademoiselle est jeune et insouciante, elle ne s'est pas encore préoccupée d'un plan retraite, d'une assurance-vie, d'un plan d'épargne logement, elle vit d'amour et d'eau fraîche et pan, la chute malencontreuse d'un portable la ramène brutalement sur terre et là on trouve : une assurance     (et recombo).


----------

